# MAX RHOM GROWTH



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

Guyz and Galz

I've been thinking lately about how I can get my rhom to grow at a faster rate so I decided to research with articles from Frank and Wayne Mah (Gigante Piranha), discussions with my peruvian supplier and a bit of common nouse-not that i've got any.....

As fishkeepers, we are really water managers.

Ok, first things first, absolutely 0 nitrates, yes zero constantly. This can be achieved using a drip system or a 10% water change per day. BTW-water conditioner is not vital on such a small water change especially if jetting the water in as the chlorine evaporates before getting into the water. Make sure the temperature is the same at all times. After speaking with my supplier, he was very confident that a massive tank doesn't add to growth, he said water quality is the key but bear in mind that a too small tank will stress the fish leading to the stunting of any potential growth.

Amazon replication

As you may know Serrasalmus Rhombeus are found in FAST flowing parts of the river and its tributaries alike therefore a tank with no water movement will not be a natural environment for our wee little fishes. I recently bought a pond pump as a powerhead in my 6 footer, this thing has extreme power and really moves my 14.5" rhom. It is something like 6000lph. I turn it on in a morning and turn it off when I go to bed. The rhom is starving by the end of a day in the current that it ravishes any food I put in once ive turned off the powerhead. The lights go off as well so the rhom is totally relaxed through the night allowing time for maximum growth. The simple breakdown is the rhom burns more calories due to fast flowing current therefore eats more and GROWS.

Genetics

Genetics may play a part in your rhoms growth, if your fish is not intended to be 16" or larger it will stop at it's planned size but we can still sustain it's health by taking on board these methods. In Asia Rhoms are known to have been grown to 16-17" in captivity so lets have a go.

Vitamins and Nutrients

I strongly believe in Using an amazonian extract or peat extract to lower the PH and soften the water. Mine is currently at 6.5 and the rhom loves it. This again relaxes the fish allowing maximum growth. Blackwater extract contains Contains essential Vitamins for fish: B2,B6,B12, Nicotinicamide, Panthenol, Biotin, and peat extract. this stuff leaves a slight browning to the water, it will dissapear and the trace vitamins will still be present.

Diet

Rhoms are typically fish eaters and fin nippers and will only eat seeds and vegetation in the wild when absolutely starving so the majority of the time a rhom obtains it's dietary vitamins from the stomachs of vegetarian fish. We can replicate this by feeding a angelfish or molly that has been fed up with some high quality flake food or from frozen foods like sprats, whitebait and so on. Zoecon is an expensive vitamin supplement that you soak the food in before putting it in the tank, should you be able to afford do it this way. I know a guy that uses kids liquid multivitamins to soak his rhom's food. Don't feed goldfish as they contain hormones that stunt your P's growth and may contain tapeworm.

Parasites and tapeworm

It is very possible that our p's have tapeworm, tapeworm comes from the P eating live foods which contain tapeworm and so on. The tapeworm and other parasites will stunt your piranha's growth as they stop your fish absorbing vitamins and nutrients as efficiently. After treating for tapeworm fishkeepers have noticed growth on rhoms of up to an inch per month-WOW.
There are a number of product that you can use to treat tapeworm like PRAZIPRO, an american formula that is perfect for piranha's. Paragon is another UK alternative but be careful when using this product when your ph is under 6.5-an adverse reaction may occur. Always check the that the formula you use is suitable for PIRANHA, there's alot that aren't.

Lighting

Low lighting is beneficial as this keeps your pet relaxed again lowering stress which is the key to quick growth, most human diseases are caused by stress so we should think of our P's in the same way.

I hope this helps, should I think of any other tips, I will edit in the near future.

HAPPY GROWING

RK


----------



## mason dixon (Jun 5, 2006)

wouldnt it be easier to just give it (fgh) fish growth hormones?


----------



## kryton2005 (May 5, 2006)

Wow, Great post and lots of info.. Thanks


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

good info.. Knifeman wrote an article on the same topic a couple of years ago. very good read as well

growing large captive rhoms

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=38230


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Great Article man. This should be pinned, moderators?

Hater


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Very Informative, I aswell learned alot, I think i may try some of your ideas with my new Rhom. Great work,

Thanks, 
-Justin


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

"Save this Topic" is my suggestion......very good and interested imfor.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> "Save this Topic" is my suggestion......very good and interested imfor.


Agreed, tons of information in that post!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hater said:


> good info.. Knifeman wrote an article on the same topic a couple of years ago. very good read as well
> 
> growing large captive rhoms
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=38230


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

good info and to the point...


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the encouraging comments,

I think my article says a few more different points than Knifemans, I think my post covers everything practically and would be a one-stop-shop for Rhom growing info

R.K


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

very informative post. i knew most of the methods talked about and use vitamins to feed my rhom. my nitrates arent ever at 0 tho so i will add some plants and may do a bucket full of water change per day from now on as my 10%.

my rhom is 6-7 inches and it is in a 50 gallon breeder.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Good article, RHOM.KING, but I have one point I disagree on...

Chloramination is a way of treating the water with nonvolatile chlorine-type substances (i.e. ones that don't just evaporate as the water drips out)...chloraminated water would need to be conditioned, IMO.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

lets combine those 2 great posts and save em


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> good info.. Knifeman wrote an article on the same topic a couple of years ago. very good read as well
> 
> growing large captive rhoms
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=38230


[/quote]

Sorry B_ack51 I don't see where i asked to pin this thread? I just said that i found it informative...










But at the same time this one does cover a few different points the knifemans. Combining them would be a great idea....

-Justin


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

JustinRice said:


> Sorry B_ack51 I don't see where i asked to pin this thread? I just said that i found it informative...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My fault, I just kept hitting the quote button and your post got included.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

still a very interesting thread at that.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

i'd say speed up the water movement alot, and feed more food, and vary the diet!

Iceman!


----------



## dominog1 (Jan 3, 2006)

i would really like people to add to this thread more

thankyou

R.K


----------



## bigJohnson (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm definately gonna try to use this information with my new rhom. I want him to grow fast! Great article!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

All great ways to maximize growth but I'd be more impressed if someone actually got their rhom to grow an inch a month.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Interesting and useful info. Still, Serras are slow growers no matter what so for those who don't want to wait years till your Rhom get huge (if it ever happens







) i recommend you save some money and get the biggest specimen you can afford...







!


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

superb thread im gonna use this info for polly!!!!!!


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

what symptons would suggest our P's have tapeworms or any other parasites that might stun their growth? Ive had my diamond rhom for about 2 years and doesnt look much bigger 2 years ago. thanks


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

Piranha Fan said:


> what symptons would suggest our P's have tapeworms or any other parasites that might stun their growth? Ive had my diamond rhom for about 2 years and doesnt look much bigger 2 years ago. thanks


anyone??


----------

